# Turf paint on the golf course



## bholland1012 (Nov 21, 2020)

Hey all,

We have started painting our short grass - tees, fairways, collars and approaches. We are using the Guruscapes paint this year. The color is Timber Green. This is the first time i've used this brand. In the past, we've used Endurant so we'll see how this holds in comparison.

Here's a shot of our zoysia tees receiving paint today. I'll get pics of fairways once we get them done.

The rate we are using on tees is 3 gallons of paint per 100 gallons of water. The rate on other areas that will be boom sprayed is 5 gallons per acre. We will do the boom spray in 2 different directions - 1st direction at 3 gallons per acre and the next direction at 2 gallons per acre. We will make a second app sometime probably around February.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

That's the first paint I've seen that actually looks like grass.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Looks good. Endurant is my preferred brand. Keep up the good work!


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

For the non-course maintenance folk, is the point of this to make it easier for the golfers to find their ball or purely asthetic?


----------



## bholland1012 (Nov 21, 2020)

waltonereed said:


> For the non-course maintenance folk, is the point of this to make it easier for the golfers to find their ball or purely asthetic?


Both are correct. We've been painting for about 6 years and if the property has the budget, it's a great way to increase aesthetics through the winter.


----------



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

bholland1012 said:


> waltonereed said:
> 
> 
> > For the non-course maintenance folk, is the point of this to make it easier for the golfers to find their ball or purely asthetic?
> ...


Very cool, it's fun to see behind the scenes of stuff like this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great @bholland1012!

Can you elaborate on what type of gun/nozzle you're using to apply it?


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@bholland1012, man, if you'd never mentioned it was painted, I would've never known....other than it's zoysia in December.

Looks great. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

That looks great, also interested in how you applied it.


----------



## bholland1012 (Nov 21, 2020)

Ware said:


> Looks great @bholland1012!
> 
> Can you elaborate on what type of gun/nozzle you're using to apply it?


Tees and collars are painted with a hand gun like pictured below


----------



## bholland1012 (Nov 21, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> That looks great, also interested in how you applied it.


Small areas like this is applied by a hand gun, see the above post.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@bholland1012 Just curious the advantage of Zoysia on the tee box?

I would think the slow recovery from divots would be an issue?

And the Turf paint looks great!!!


----------



## bholland1012 (Nov 21, 2020)

ENC_Lawn said:


> @bholland1012 Just curious the advantage of Zoysia on the tee box?
> 
> I would think the slow recovery from divots would be an issue?
> 
> And the Turf paint looks great!!!


Alot of the tee boxes have quite a bit of shade on them, so the Zoysia does really well there. Then it's just a matter of doing them all zoysia so that its uniform. In all honesty though, we don't really see slow divot recovery being too much of an issue.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

bholland1012 said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > @bholland1012 Just curious the advantage of Zoysia on the tee box?
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Beautiful job on the paint. I've tried to maintain that paint can look great. If it doesn't, it wasn't applied correctly. Great work. :thumbup:


----------



## bholland1012 (Nov 21, 2020)

dfw_pilot said:


> Beautiful job on the paint. I've tried to maintain that paint can look great. If it doesn't, it wasn't applied correctly. Great work. :thumbup:


Thank you. I'll post some pictures of years past down below


----------



## bholland1012 (Nov 21, 2020)

Here are a few pictures that i found on my phone from the last 2 winters. Just to give an example of what paint looks like on a bigger scale such as fairways.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Looks nice! Thanks for posting


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Wow! I may try that instead of PRG next year...


----------



## bholland1012 (Nov 21, 2020)

gooodawgs said:


> Wow! I may try that instead of PRG next year...


ive wondered if there's a market for it on the homeowner side. If i had zoysia at my home instead of bermuda, i would definitely paint it through the winter. Currently, i enjoy the PRG and mowing it but one day i may paint instead


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

bholland1012 said:


> gooodawgs said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I may try that instead of PRG next year...
> ...


I tried Green Lawnger one year, but wasn't thrilled with the results. I blamed it on user error.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Definitely doing this next winter


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

Wow. Thanks for posting. This changes my view of painting grass.


----------

